# Alabama Hunt club needs members



## Al.hunter (Aug 4, 2007)

Located in Barbour county (Eufaula).  1400 managed acres  in 2 pieces of property.  Total of 9 memebers, need 3.  Will have food plots and some club stands.  PM me or call 352-255-8367.


----------



## tmelrod (Aug 5, 2007)

how much are dues? qdm?


----------



## Chas (Aug 5, 2007)

*?*

I would like to know more details as well


----------



## Al.hunter (Aug 7, 2007)

The dues are $2000 including food plots.  We do manage.  Call me for more info.


----------



## Al.hunter (Aug 14, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Al.hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Al.hunter (Aug 23, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Al.hunter (Aug 29, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Aug 30, 2007)

b.j  is that you .


----------



## Al.hunter (Sep 3, 2007)

That it is.  We need three more people.


----------



## Al.hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

still need two more.


----------



## Al.hunter (Apr 10, 2008)

Ok, looks like we have two guys not getting back in this year for financial reasons.  Anybody interested you call me @352-255-8367 or pm me.

Thanks,
B.J.


----------

